# 2x SCSI Scanner hintereinander

## michael_w

Hi,

ich habe hier 2 Scanner, welche hintereinander an einem Bus hängen. 1x einen Microtek 1200X6S und dann seit heute neu einen Diascanner CanonScan FS2710. Beide werden durch das System per rescan-scsi-bus erkannt. Soweit sogut. Jetzt will ich mit Gimp bzw. dem sane-plugin scannen. Leider erkennt xsane nur den ersten (microtek) scanner. Wie bekomme ich es hin, das ich in xsane den 2. scanner (Canonscan) auswählen kann?

thx

michael

----------

## michael_w

Hi,

hab den Diascanner jetzt mal solo angeschlossen.  sane-find-scanner finded ihn:

```

gauss ~ # sane-find-scanner 

  # sane-find-scanner will now attempt to detect your scanner. If the

  # result is different from what you expected, first make sure your

  # scanner is powered up and properly connected to your computer.

found SCSI scanner "CANON IX-27025E 1.13" at /dev/sg5

  # Your SCSI scanner was detected. It may or may not be supported by SANE. Try

  # scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage.

```

xsane nicht!? Warum nicht? Btw. vuescan findet ihn auf Anhieb.

----------

## firefly

funktioniert es, wenn du xsane als root startest?

Wenn ja dann handelt es sich um ein rechte Problem.

----------

## michael_w

Hi,

xsane als root erkennt auch keinen Scanner, gleich danach Vuescan als User erkennt den Scanner und funktioniert (noch mit Wasserzeichen). Laut http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-CANON wird der scanner ja eigentlich voll unterstützt (deshalb hab ich mir den ja auch rausgesucht). Muss man sane-backends mit irgendwelchen Optionen kompilieren?

In meiner make.conf hab ich das drin:

```

SANE_BACKENDS="canon microtek"
```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Funktioniert der Canon denn überhaupt? Also unter Windows z.B. Eventuell hat das Teil eine Macke.

----------

## michael_w

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Funktioniert der Canon denn überhaupt? Also unter Windows z.B. Eventuell hat das Teil eine Macke.

 

Der Canon funktioniert auch unter Linux, genau gleiche Konfig hier. Xsane findet ihn nicht, vuescan findet ihn und scannt auch ordentlich die Bilder ein. 

Z. Zt. hab ich aber gleichmal das Problem, das ich mit xsane gar keine Scanner mehr finde, wieso auch immer. Ich hab jetzt nur den Microtek dran, sane-find-scanner findet ihn, xsane nicht, auch als root nicht, vuescan findet ihn und scannt auch. Ist das eventuell ein udev Problem? Beim booten erhaalte ich eine komische Meldung.

http://www.bildercache.de/anzeige.html?dateiname=20091218-101419-473.jpg

aber mein kernel ist so eingestellt:

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.31-gentoo-r6

# Fri Dec 18 10:02:10 2009

#

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set
```

 was soll ich da noch umstellen?

----------

## Josef.95

Hm.. ungewöhnlich...,

wurde der Kernel den wirklich mit der .config gebaut,

sprich: läuft dein aktueller Kernel mit den Settings?

was würde zb ein 

```
$ zgrep SYSFS_DEPRECATED /proc/config.gz
```

sagen?

----------

## michael_w

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hm.. ungewöhnlich...,
> 
> wurde der Kernel den wirklich mit der .config gebaut,
> 
> sprich: läuft dein aktueller Kernel mit den Settings?
> ...

 

```

gauss ~ # zgrep SYSFS_DEPRECATED /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y
```

so siehts aus, da ist wohl was schief gelaufen. werde das gleichmal ändern. Danke.

Den microtek scanner hab ich auch wieder im zugriff, es war das falsche Schlüsselwort für das backend in der make.conf, es musste "microtek2" heissen. Werd mich erstmal um den kernel kümmern und dann den Canonscanner angehen.

----------

## firefly

nach meiner kurzen suche im Netz habe ich folgendes herausgefunden.

Der Scanner an sich scheint in der neusten version von sane vom canon backend verwendbar zu sein. Nur das reine scannen an sich funktioniert. Änderungen an den Einstellungen scheinen nicht zu funktionieren, da dass sane-projekt keine Dokumentation über den Scanner hat welche die Änderung zum unterstützten FS2700 beschreibt.

siehe http://www.sane-project.org/old-archive/2001-05/0357.html

----------

